# Are the shade leaves ?



## Bongofury (Oct 12, 2015)

Are the shade leaves good for anything other than compost. I'm talking the shade leafs left after harvest? Hash maybe?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2015)

I wish i could find a lab result of a fan leaf and tell you.. Maybe i will google and be back.


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 12, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I wish i could find a lab result of a fan leaf and tell you.. Maybe i will google and be back.



awesome


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2015)

Sheesh, well, according to most folks they have great stuff in them and you can smoke or cap them or make hash out of the leafs. I even tried calling a pot lab, but they were closed. I want to see a profile, a print out of a cbd etc profile.   I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 12, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Sheesh, well, according to most folks they have great stuff in them and you can smoke or cap them or make hash out of the leafs. I even tried calling a pot lab, but they were closed. I want to see a profile, a print out of a cbd etc profile.   I will try again tomorrow.



Sounds good so far Rosebud. Your the best.:aok: Now I'm wondering about the stems and stalks. Tea maybe? Grind, decarb and brew lol :guitar:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2015)

There is a whole theory of whole plant extracts that I know nothing about YET. when this harvest is just a memory I am going to study the  whole plant extracts. there is a lady here locally that does it. Sounds like a good winter project. I am sitting on lots of shake and I saved my fan leaves for the first time. I guess I should just cough up the money and get the fan leaves tested.
It is weird when i can't find what i want on the interwebs, ha. I know the labs know, but will they tell some old hippy that grows in her back yard? that is the question.


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 12, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> There is a whole theory of whole plant extracts that I know nothing about YET. when this harvest is just a memory I am going to study the  whole plant extracts. there is a lady here locally that does it. Sounds like a good winter project. I am sitting on lots of shake and I saved my fan leaves for the first time. I guess I should just cough up the money and get the fan leaves tested.
> It is weird when i can't find what i want on the interwebs, ha. I know the labs know, but will they tell some old hippy that grows in her back yard? that is the question.



I saved everything except for the fan leaves when I lolly popped. Glad I did now. I'm glad I asked the question. lol


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 13, 2015)

I found this. Maybe helpful.

http://mjgrowers.com/book_harvest_post.htm

Look under post harvest. I cut the original links page but the home page came up.


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 14, 2015)

I have been researching and find conflicting opinions. I found this.



> I've been cooking and making tinctures from fan leaves for over 10 years. I've gotten euphoric highs from fan leaves from most of the strains I've grown. I've never tried to smoke them, since I haven't run out of buds since my first harvest.
> 
> For people who don't think they work, try this. Take a few grams (depending on tolerance) of fan leaves from a quality sativa. The leaves can come from males or females, it doesn't matter. Boil them in whole milk for 30 minutes, strain, and drink. Try telling me an hour later that you're not high and euphoric.



I am going to try and make a batch of RSO from the fan leaves just to see what happens. I would rather try to extract rather than smoke it. I also read that peeps make hash from fan leaves.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you Bongo, I really like Ed Rosenthal and trust him.

I find the milk thing interesting, because she said whole milk. I thought so as we need fat or alcohol to get the goodness out of bud.  I ended up not being able to work on this today.  Stuff happens, thank you for continuing the research.  Lets get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Bongofury (Oct 14, 2015)

Your welcome Rosebud.  I am going to make some RSO from my trim this weekend. If I get a chance I'll try a batch of fan leaves. If there is any useful THC in the fan leaves, the MBM will churn it out. 

Mrs. Bongo ground up some stems last night. We are going to decarb and brew tea.


----------

